
Cure for cancer might accidentally have been found, and it could be malaria - sreya
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/cure-for-cancer-might-accidentally-have-been-found-and-it-could-be-malaria-a6693601.html?cmpid=facebook-post
======
earcaraxe
It's not a cure, a malaria protein could be used as a delivery method to
deliver toxins to cancer sites. It's a step in the right direction, but a poor
headline.

~~~
Aaargh20318
It's a big step though. Killing cancer cells is easy. The difficult bit is
killing only cancer cells. This seems to be a promising way to do that.

~~~
earcaraxe
Oh absolutely, I'm not trying to discredit the work, I think it could be a big
step. I'm just tired of seeing headlines every month or so that say "cure for
cancer discovered" when it's only a promising incremental step that's only in
mouse trials.

Titles like these can be cruel for people fighting or with loved ones fighting
because it's a false sense of hope for those who currently need it.

I am stoked about the research though, the ability to actually distinguish
between cancer and noncancerous cells is a huge breakthrough if this
translates into humans.

